# Everybody's having sex!



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I talk to guys, girls online, and get kind of jealous. They have an active sex life. They are either dating or having flings here and there. My nephew who's near my age had his first girlfriend and they have sex all the time.

I haven't had sex in almost a year. My ex wanted to see me back just for sex, but she's way too busy for us to see each other. My sexual frustrations are reaching incredibly high levels. 

Anybody else feels that way?


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

No. I feel comfortable being a virgin. I don't want any babies right now...on accident.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

As a 17 year-old virgin I'm at the stage where it's not THAT weird to be a virgin but there's still a lot of pressure. Especially since this is my last year of school and after that it's only going to get more difficult to get sex. It's hard for me to even say hi to a girl and I'm very scared of being the 40 year-old virgin (no offense to anyone).


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh I agree. Scores of people were banging each other on the lawns of residential and commercial properties as I drove home.


----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't had sex in three years. It's not in my near future either.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Least u had it ones, try never having it at all .


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sunshine009 said:


> Oh I agree. Scores of people were banging each other on the lawns of residential and commercial properties as I drove home.


LOL U almost made me choke


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I haven't had sex for ages either. Wants it. Could get it if I weren't being picky or something. Wish I could stop being picky.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cole87 said:


> LOL U almost made me choke


Sorry.

I am part of everyone and I am not having sex now. Nor are many people!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Does phone sex count? I really wonder. If so, then no I'm not getting any.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes everyone I've ever known has an active sex life or done it one time or another. I try not to think about it now and accept my situation that I've never had an outlet in that way.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 36 and I've never even touched a woman. At this point its hard to feel optimistic about it ever happening. I try not to think about it by distracting myself through other outlets like work but its pretty difficult and depressing at times. Being forced to live in a society obsessed with sex is a painful, daily reminder of what I'm missing out on. :rain


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Who's everybody???
I must be nobody. 
I haven't had sex for 3 years.

:cry


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I never had sex and I'm in my late twenties.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

A lot of people I talk to online don't have sex. Probably because they're from SAS.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Everyone is having sex when you're desperate for it. When you're not, there's actually a fair amount of people remaining abstinent.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It's not that an amazing of a thing. You just think it is because you haven't had it for a while or forever. It's been 2 years for me, and I'm quote on quote "socially active", which goes to show you being socially active doesn't mean crap because of other things. It doesn't bother me though because I am putting myself through challenges and stuff right now; it's not my main concern.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sex? What is it?


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

Yep, it's pretty annoying. Sometimes I even notice people that aren't conventionally attractive at all are still getting laid a whole lot. But then again, it's probably with people I would be completely uninterested in. 

7 months for me if you count, uh, other things. 4 1/2 years for the whole shebang. I'm kinda glad about the lack of opportunity though because I'm pretty terrified of accidental pregnancy.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Sex is overrated in my opinion. Only had it once though and it was dull so maybe thats why I'm carefree about having or not having sex. Much more fun to masturbate so far


----------



## Doctorius (Sep 12, 2011)

Nessy said:


> Sex is overrated in my opinion. Only had it once though and it was dull so maybe thats why I'm carefree about having or not having sex. Much more fun to masturbate so far


Well, at least you tasted it once. I didnt taste it at all. Masturbation is fun but it gets boring after all these years


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the neighbor's cat is having sex right now, but I'm not.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

leonardess said:


> the neighbor's cat is having sex right now, but I'm not.


hahaha!


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

There are two people (at least) in my house right now, both not having sex.
It's possible there are people in the basement. It would partially explain the weird noises I'm hearing right now.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

leonardess said:


> the neighbor's cat is having sex right now, but I'm not.


Those damn cats get to have all the fun. They'll be taking our jobs next :mum


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

somebody lied to you!


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

leonardess said:


> the neighbor's cat is having sex right now, but I'm not.


Hopefully not with the neighbor...those neurotic cat owners can get freaky.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluepanda said:


> Do you know how painful sex is for female cats?
> 
> The male penis is barbed and has to be ripped free like a hook basically, OUCH


I've heard of this before, but never actually seen a picture. those poor kitties! 

damn, nature is rough on females...


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Society likes to make you think and feel like everyone is having sex, when in reality that's usually not the case.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

nobody is, it's all in your head


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bluepanda said:


> Do you know how painful sex is for female cats?
> 
> The male penis is barbed and has to be ripped free like a hook basically, OUCH


dude! i _really_ didn't need to know this..... :no

no wonder the female cats are like "get the HELL off of me!!!!!!!" when they are going at it..... and they make all those loud crying noises and stuff.... i thought sex was supposed to be pleasurable? maybe it is for them? maybe it isn't? who knows? nature is sick

*read the cat "reproduction" part of Wikipedia

also, youtube
*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/report-someone-totally-doing-it-somewhere-right-no,2359/


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

No, i enjoy being a virgin. 
Managed to quit masturbating also.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bluepanda said:


> Do you know how painful sex is for female cats?
> 
> The male penis is barbed and has to be ripped free like a hook basically, OUCH


Makes me glad to be human for once. Hm would still rather be a rock or a tree though.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

People should keep themselves to themselves while their soul is in their keeping. The safe keeping of my soul is in my own possession. From that point of view, I know when I've been a fool, I know when I can keep myself to myself. I see little reason for the least of us safe-keeping a soul constituted of straw. They would be foolish to suffer such a contrary ideal, so I do not begrudge them their humour, or their fun. My soul however, is in my keeping untill it isn't anymore. That is all I have to say about this.

When spoken to in this manner by some husk of a woman "you will grow out such notions of pure love." That may be so but I must still decide for myself before you drag me down into your lonely oblivion. I would say the content you use to deride me was beneath me, and always will be. In crossing that threshold those who would say "tangibly possible for anyone to cross," those who believe freedom is the will to power say similar things. Not like Nietzsche, for those who really understood him, as opposed to distancing the writings from the man. I would say destiny is more so the truth which permits me to dispense with all who inevitably diminish themselves at a certain point. I would say they were always condemned at that height but I would pass above that. Just bear in mind it's a crude measure however damning that sounds, but I couldn't feel sympathy for it if I had any feeling my soul depended on this world at all. My will to power is an internal power in that sense.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know. The more I think about sex, the more I feel it isn't really something I want to partake in.


----------

